# question before i spend some money.



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

i have an older alpine with the RCA outputs.
i'm wanting a sirius radio and to hook up an ipod if need be.
what do i need to allow this








and possibly an amp with a subwoofer hookup.


_Modified by 4690 at 10:29 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: question before i spend some money. (4690)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: question before i spend some money. (4690)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4690* »_i have an older alpine with the RCA outputs.
i'm wanting a sirius radio and to hook up an ipod if need be.
what do i need to allow this








and possibly an amp with a subwoofer hookup.

_Modified by 4690 at 10:29 PM 10-16-2008_

Hello,
For an aftermarket Alpine headunit, I would recommend using our i-AUX kit for iPod and auxiliary device. You can connect an iPod to the iPod connection and an aftermarket sat radio to the auxiliary connection on the DICE unit. Let me know if you have any questions about this piece.


----------

